

Udacity's First Courses: Programming a Robotic Car - MCompeau
http://www.udacity.com/cs#373

======
WildUtah
Classes start 20 Feb.

Note that the Stanford/Coursera classes scheduled for the middle of January
have never started. After the initial big push for AI/DB/ML classes last fall,
the two platforms and one independent company pioneering this generation of
online classes have split. Now there are three or four platforms (Stanford,
Knowlabs, Coursera, Udacity) and at least four companies involved, including
the initial university sponsor.

On the plus side, there are also professors from at least three more
universities promising to participate. And I really look forward to more
experiences like the AI and ML classes I enjoyed. Thrun and Ng did great work.
(I liked Norvig's ad hoc tutorials better than his class lecturing; now I want
to dress like him, though.)

Finally I do have to wonder if the latest rounds of classes will ever kick
off. Two weeks late with total radio silence from a startup project usually
means that nothing but vapor will ever emit.

~~~
parenthesis
Know Labs and Udacity are the same thing.

~~~
exim
It would be great if they can coordinate their classes with Coursera. I signed
up for algo-class.org, but now I see that Udacity will also have similar
class.

Edit: I completed ML (Coursera) and AI Intro (Udacity) classes and I have to
admit that execution of Coursera was way better. Not sure how things will be
for algo classes.

------
iqster
I'm looking forward to this course! For people who want to get their feet wet,
check out David Singleton's awesome blog post:
<http://blog.davidsingleton.org/nnrccar>

After reading that post, I made one of my own using Lego:
<http://slowping.com/2012/self-driving-lego-mindstorms-robot/>

There is also a Nova documentary called "Great Robot Race" on the DARPA
challenge to get the inspiration going: <http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/darpa/>

------
leoedin
If this isn't vapourware (see WildUtah's comment) then this could be really,
really interesting. I'm hoping something comes out of it, because it's a
fantastic field!

------
viandante
Somebody knows how they plan to make money? The whole idea is fantastic, I
just hope they find a way to make it affordable in the future.

